# Finally Tuned a 350z Turbo



## panapower (Feb 2, 2006)

Well finally we got a Nissan 350z UTEC to tune. After many ppl saying the would and then not showing up later to find out they went out of town to have it tuned, we got the rare chance to tune one of these cars. 

Most of the guys in the state (LA) dont trust any of the local tuning shops to tune their Fairladies, so they go to Houston and as far east as Georgia to have it done. Luckily a existing client of us convinced his cousin who had just installed a turbonetics kit on his VQ to swing by. He upgraded the injectors to 650cc from 550cc and went with a UTEC system to control it. We gave him a good deal on the tune, since this was our first outing on this system.

In the beginning his boost controller (crapped out) would not hold the desired psi, so we ended up going off the WG and settled for 8.5 psi to tune. After a couple f hours this is where we ended at. I know you guys on here have seen/posted some more impressive stuff(whp#s), but for us its a step in the right direction.




























Here is the thread where the client made his comments about us.
Lastly I would like to thank Mitch Mckee in AZ whom gave us the guidance and confidence to make this tune happen.


----------



## random_tuner (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweetness. Thats pretty good for 8.5 lbs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why in God's name is he running 650cc injectors for 8.5psi?
And for the mods I see, that number is a little low.....


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

8.5psi is quite alot of boost, i thought maybe bigger numbers than 356.


----------



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

Mark350GT said:


> 8.5psi is quite alot of boost, i thought maybe bigger numbers than 356.


thats the first time that Ive ever heard someone say 8.5psi is "quite alot of boost", lol no offense, but i know what you're saying being that the engine is not meant to hold boost being a high compression motor.


----------

